# NAACP; don't expel Rep. Carlos Rivera



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

BOSTON -- The House of Representatives voted to expel State Representative Carlos Henriquez from the chamber on Thursday.

Several legislators, including Gov. Deval Patrick, have called for the Dorchester Democrat to resign since his conviction on two misdemeanor charges of assault and battery on a woman who reportedly declined to have sex with him.

Throughout the ordeal, Henriquez has insisted on his innocence.

Henriquez is now the fourth sitting member of the state legislature to be kicked out of either body since 1900. Former State Representatives Frank Gethro were expelled from the House in 1906 and 1916, respectively. In the Senate, former State Senator Joseph DiCarlo was expelled in 1977.

An amendment to censure Henriquez was brought forward by State Rep. Russell Holmes but failed on 143-10 vote.

Henriquez was expelled on a vote of 146-5 vote.

http://www.masslive.com/news/boston...s_in.html#incart_river_default#incart_m-rpt-2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Such filthy criminals they are...Diane Wilkerson will be elected again...bet on it.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Where is the MSM to announce the NAACP has declared a war on women? This guy was CONVICTED of assaulting his girlfriend, so if they (NAACP ) don't want him removed, then ergo they must think it's OK to beat women or at least that's how it would read if say the TEA Party asked for Carlos to stay in that august body.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Because the NAACP are untouchable. Say anything negative about *anything* they say or do makes one an instant racist ...


----------

